# How are coyotes this time of year?



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I was wondering what you guys think will be a good time to start coyote hunting again this season. I would like to go near Carrington in a couple of week before deer season. It would be fun to hunt geese and ducks in the morning/dusk and scout for deer and shoot coyotes in the afternoon.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would say hunt coyote in the morning and dusk. Scout for deer and hunt ducks in the afternoon, responses in the middle of day this time of year have never been real good for me. As far as when to start it depends on what you want out of it. If you want the hides to sell i would wait until next week or maybe the week after that. If you just want to call coyotes and aren't worried about not selling the hide then get after it! Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Kinda dissapointed, never got to go out because the cows were still out in pasture and farmers don't want any guns around there, but I did have a great waterfowl weekend.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the Yotes....i hear they are good spread on a bagel. :lol: I'll have to try that over the summer.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Saw one when I was hunting deer near the river, came up on a ridge about 400 yards away looking over the valley, hadn't seen a deer all day so what the hell, took a few shots at it but my rifle wasn't exactly set up for those ranges and inexperience, I launched 5 at him and another guy in my party through some 06 lead at him but never got him. Sure we gave him a scare though.


----------

